# What breed of laptop do you have?



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Tecra A11 that I bought second-hand. I've never owned a brand-new computer in my life, so why start now? I'm a Japanophile, so it had to be either Sony or Toshiba.

How about you? Dell is probably the most popular brand here in the UK, along with Apple. (MacBooks are more a different species than a different breed, but don't worry, this thread includes them).


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

An HP dv820us. Ihave never owned anything but HP. I like them very much.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Acer. It's been getting pretty good reviews, more high end than most of the stuff that other companies have been churning out in the United States. I'm highly satisfied with it. Speedy, sturdy but light, excellent screen, lots of bells and whistles. I've had Dells and Toshibas and HPs and Gateways and IBMs in the past and I was never as satisfied as I am with this Acer.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I've also got an Acer (great minds, eh, Alma?)!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

recently I use Compaq, with one complaint, the machine get hot too fast. 

the era of Android invasion is on the doorstep. Samsung Galaxy tab is the other species helping me a lot recently.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Compaq, though before now I have always had Toshibas.

Whenever I need a new laptop, I just look for the best one near the £300 mark on Amazon.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

At work, a Dell Latitude, at home a Toshiba Satellite


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

What! Do you dare to suggest I own one of that foul specie?


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I've got a purebread Dell laptop. I got it at best buy but I fell kind of bad because I think it came from a laptop mill. I took it to Westminster once but they wouldn't let me in.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Polednice said:


> Compaq, though before now I have always had Toshibas.


This is an obvious sign of the progressive nature of your illness.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

A Macbook. Suites me just fine, too well in fact, I can take my internet addiction into my bedroom. But thankfully I'm away from that computer and am only able to access on public computers now.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Thing is, where I work, they have these *humungous* hi-rez Mac monitors for displaying DNA sequences. I have no idea how much they cost. but I would sure like to watch _Blade Runner_ on one of them


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

lenovo ...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the 2007 Santa Rosa Macbook Pro:










Still going strong after 4 years. Of course, I've _have_ had 2 faulty batteries replaced, the logic board replaced, and a new hard drive. However their customer service *is* to be admired, I got all this work done for "free" under Applecare, and the logic board replacement was sent away and returned in only 4 days (compare to weeks if you have a Dell).


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

My older laptop is an acer, my newer one is an hp. btw I think that 14 inch widescreen is the sweet spot for portability and big enough to use. What size works best for you?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Toshiba Satellite.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Toshiba Satellite. I chose it because its keyboard doesn't fight me. (My old Compaq was ridiculous - I needed a jackhammer to push the keys.) Also, Best Buy threw in a seven-hour battery.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Well until it died three days ago (just as I was about to use it to show a YouTube clip in a lesson that was an integral part of the presentation of my language point), I had an HP Pavilion, about two years old. It didn't want to start up for two days, and then wouldn't you know when I took it in for repair I got a call from the technician asking what was wrong with it. The same thing happened to my husband's identical laptop, and I had noticed mine getting very hot so I think HP puts second-rate fans in their laptops. Grrrrr.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I have 2010 Macbook pro, and Lion OS. I love it. Before that I had a Macbook 2007-8. Apple forever!


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

As of right now I have a MacBook 13" from *thinks*....2007? However it's on its last legs - and it didn't help that I spilled tea into the keyboard this spring - so I've ordered a MacBook Pro 13" that's supposed to arrive some time next week. I could never go back to Windows...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

haydnfan said:


> My older laptop is an acer, my newer one is an hp. btw I think that 14 inch widescreen is the sweet spot for portability and big enough to use. What size works best for you?


I like having a big screen (15.5"). The Toshiba Tecra has a rugged build, but between the size and weight, lugging it around is a bit of a nuisance for me.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I like having a big screen (15.5"). The Toshiba Tecra has a rugged build, but between the size and weight, lugging it around is a bit of a nuisance for me.


My older laptop is that size and it was a bit of a nuisance for me too. I had some experience on my Father's 13 inch macbook when I was visiting once and that was too small for me... that's how I came to find that very specific preference. Though the island style keyboard works wonders for laptops for sure!


----------



## doctorGwiz (Sep 25, 2011)

IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad T61 (santa rosa). I've had it for 5 years now and it runs very nicely with windows 7, granted I've upgraded a few things. The biggest boost I saw from any upgrade by far has been from the kingston ssd I swapped in.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

*What breed of laptop do you have? *

Human. Female. :devil:

Oh, wait, this thread seems to be about laptop computers.  Computers have breeds? Who would want a computer that is like a dog? 

The latest version of Ubuntu, 18.04 LTS, is called _Bionic Beaver_ if that counts for anything. :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:3 

Gateway which has Linux Majaro for it's OS. 

it is a rare breed. :3


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> :3
> 
> Gateway which has Linux Majaro for it's OS.
> 
> it is a rare breed. :3


Gateway? It doesn't sound like you're on the breeding edge of technology there, Capeditiea. :lol: OTOH, I guess your Gateway laptop is of the Holstein Friesian cow breed.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm lucky - what I have has a good temperament, is relatively low maintenance and, by and large, gives me everything I ask for. But as for the laptop...


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Gateway? I doesn't sound like you're on the breeding edge of technology there, Capeditiea. :lol: OTOH, I guess your Gateway laptop is of the Holstein Friesian cow breed.


this is a popular non-missconception. (what ever it may really be worded...) i have suspiciously thought they ended up going through a gateway to another universe, and these "laptops" and "computers" are all living creatures... that have been hunted which then they were imported to this universe where we use them (well those who are gateway users...) are not knowing of this... but i am quite sure this is the truth. it is a conspiracy... :O


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O they are on to me... :O i think they now know i am on to them...

---edited to explain. 

after posting this... the poor little laptop, that i call lappy, decided to freeze for a few moments... only on this page. :O 


SAVE THE GATEWAY LAPTOPS! please?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Toshiba Satellite.


Five years ago I bought an Acer because the Toshiba tended to overheat quickly in summer. So far no problems.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I have two Asus laptops. I don't know what model they are, I have them for three or four years, both.


----------



## BayHalt (May 12, 2018)

My pc. Dell, Acer and Lenova


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

In September of 2011 I posted that I had a Toshiba Satellite. I still have it, and it still works. However, I'm now using a newer Satellite. I mean, if anyone was wondering.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well first. bought a W10 and what do i do?? as the "clutz" i am sometimes, spilled coffee on it and its fried for now. but can b fixed. so now using a acer w 7 works good. and i use a tablet w 8 for the OTB


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Mines a Compaq  All be it a HP one................

Does that make it an antique collectable?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Norman Gunston said:


> Mines a Compaq  All be it a HP one................
> 
> Does that make it an antique collectable?


Your laptop is so old that it won't be able to breed anymore. Then again, do any laptop computers breed? :lol:


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Your laptop is so old that it won't be able to breed anymore. Then again, do any laptop computers breed? :lol:


The anti virus software is almost that old so anything is possible..............


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:3 i wonder what a compaq and hp's child would be...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Lafité Series III 13.3" notebook laptop running Ubuntu Unity 16.04 LTS. I've only recently bought it.

The chassis was made by Clevo PCs in Taiwan but it was put together in the UK by PC Specialist not far from where I live (but across t'border in Orcshire).

It's fast, silent and stays cool. It replaced an 8 year old HP Pavilion 11.1" netbook which was none of those things. I'm enjoying the larger screen, and it weighs no more than the old HP at 1.3 Kg.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm currently in Bavaria. I got sick of carrying a laptop back and forth with me each trip, so I bought a secondhand Acer from my trusted local computer shop which now has a permanent home here. It's only used for about 3 months a year at the most and so far (touch wood), it's been fine.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Lafité Series III 13.3" notebook laptop running Ubuntu Unity 16.04 LTS. I've only recently bought it.


But does it have a CD drive? If not, one could say that it's inbred. 

It's good to hear a positive review of a Clevo-type white box laptop. The majority of my experiences with white-box laptops came many years ago when companies were trying to put desktop Pentium 4s in them. . It seems they have wised up since then. :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Klassik said:


> But does it have a CD drive? If not, one could say that it's inbred.
> 
> It's good to hear a positive review of a Clevo-type white box laptop. The majority of my experiences with white-box laptops came many years ago when companies were trying to put desktop Pentium 4s in them. . It seems they have wised up since then. :lol:


No, no CD drive. Processor is an Intel Core i3 but I could have specified a Pentium, an i5 or an i7. Considering what I use it for I considered an i3 sufficiently future proofed (and sufficiently expensive!) It has a 500GB SSHD so enough storage space to put on sufficient music and photos for an internet-free holiday.

It has plenty of other ports!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Toshiba Satellite Pro. I think I've had 3 of these now.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

How do you think my Dulmont Magnum Kookaburra Laptop PC would go with TC


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How do you think my Dulmont Magnum Kookaburra Laptop PC would go with TC


Wow! Respect to the Ozzie computer industry. Welcome to 1975.

No wonder all your kids are outside practising cricket. We don't stand a chance!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How do you think my Dulmont Magnum Kookaburra Laptop PC would go with TC
> 
> View attachment 103659


It doesn't look like it has a sound card or speakers. It would go well on the opera forum then.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I mostly us Samsung Chromebook. When I have to break down and use windows I have a little Lenovo.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I suspect all my laptops were bred in China.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Dr Johnson said:


> I suspect all my laptops were bred in China.


this is probably true


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you have to type in Mandarin, whilst eating a mandarine.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How do you think my Dulmont Magnum Kookaburra Laptop PC would go with TC
> 
> View attachment 103659


My ZX81 has kept me alive by tirelessly calculating my biorhythms for almost 40 years.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

I have three Hp Compaqs, all second hand ex-business and an HP G72 notebook with a 17" inch screen. They all seem to be bullet proof apart from the fans clogging with dust every few years. It requires a full strip down to get to the fan unfortunately.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Tulse said:


> I have three Hp Compaqs, all second hand ex-business and an HP G72 notebook with a 17" inch screen. They all seem to be bullet proof apart from the fans clogging with dust every few years. It requires a full strip down to get to the fan unfortunately.


*note to self, don't let tulse shoot my Gateway... :O


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> I suspect all my laptops were bred in China.


My Fujitsu was actually made in Japan.



KenOC said:


> My ZX81 has kept me alive by tirelessly calculating my biorhythms for almost 40 years.


Well, it is a Timex product. It takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'. Of course, the ZX is an example where the English pronounce things different than the Americans. The English pronounce ZX in a way that rhymes with 'sex.' Perhaps they are right in this case especially as it relates to breeding. :devil:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

I ken how youse pronounce zed, but how do you say ex over there?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> I ken how youse pronounce zed, but how do you say ex over there?


Ex is pronounced the same here as it is in England. Thus, sex is sex.  ZX is pronounced "zee ecks" here as if the letters were separate. Also, zed rightfully does not exist in America. Zee is zee best!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i am half certain i walked into a strange dimension again...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

The letters are separate. 

Anyway forget ZX81s, they were cr#p when they were new, as with much of Clive Sinclair's stuff and it has far too low a cubic capacity.

The ZX1400 is much better.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> The letters are separate.


Si. It's the whole "words without vowels aren't really words" type of thing. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

Grand, that clears that one up.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Grand, that clears that one up.


I'm glad that we were able to clear that one up. Now we can discuss pressing matters concerning the alphabet Zee. For example, we can discuss the need for the English to Oxfordize their language. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

Nize idea .


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

So are we trying to convert english to english? :O 

because i failed in english class...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> So are we trying to convert english to english? :O


Si.



> because i failed in english class...


English is tough and illogical. That's why I prefer Esperanto, the language for international people.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Si.
> 
> English is tough and illogical. That's why I prefer Esperanto, the language for international people.


:3 i prefer my primary... Sumer... but no one speaks that anymore... sigh... turns out they don't even have enough keys on the keyboard to make Sumer happen... :O yet there are only 28 letters it would still cause some concern because certain letters pair into idiograms, similar to kanji, hanji, and various others... but they each have a combination of 1-3 letters... which each kinda look similar... (a slight angle of a line could represent either ERD or EPI, which depending on the next letter composition it would change it entirely... to where it would end up being EP or WR... so you could end up trying to say, "Today, I went to the park" to "Today, You ate the park." We often spoke things, and decided it was more affectionate to vocalize our things... some words intelligently sound like one is tonguing a brass instrument. Which have no pronounced letters...)

But english is confusing... live, live, to, too, two, tutu.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Too bloody right Cobber


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Tulse said:


> The letters are separate.
> 
> Anyway forget ZX81s, they were cr#p when they were new, as with much of Clive Sinclair's stuff and it has far too low a cubic capacity.
> 
> The ZX1400 is much better.


I read once of a motorcycle graveyard near where I live, full of those 200-hp street rockets. The typical owner was 18, and the average miles on the wrecks was 200.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

You live in a fairytale banana republic where people have the freedom to do what they wish without government interference, so what is the big deal?


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I have two laptops, both Toshiba. The old one was getting a bit slow, and I decided I needed a new one. It's still working, though, and that's a good thing because my microphone does not work with Windows 8 or beyond, which the 'new' Toshiba is running on. =(


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Harmonie said:


> I have two laptops, both Toshiba. The old one was getting a bit slow, and I decided I needed a new one. It's still working, though, and that's a good thing because my microphone does not work with Windows 8 or beyond, which the 'new' Toshiba is running on. =(


You can always buy an external microphone or headset. They aren't expensive. Having said that, are you getting sound playback in Windows 8? It seems to me that the microphone should work if the sound card is working as a whole. Maybe you should look at the volume mixer and make sure the microphone volume is turned up and isn't on mute.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Klassik said:


> You can always buy an external microphone or headset. They aren't expensive. Having said that, are you getting sound playback in Windows 8? It seems to me that the microphone should work if the sound card is working as a whole. Maybe you should look at the volume mixer and make sure the microphone volume is turned up and isn't on mute.


I have an external microphone (Audio Technica AT2020 USB+). It was one bought to record with. It has now been a few years since I got it, so I don't remember exactly why I couldn't get it working with my current laptop; however, I remember Googling it and seeing issues about how it is incompatible with Windows 8.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Harmonie said:


> I have an external microphone (Audio Technica AT2020 USB+). It was one bought to record with. It has now been a few years since I got it, so I don't remember exactly why I couldn't get it working with my current laptop; however, I remember Googling it and seeing issues about how it is incompatible with Windows 8.


Hmm. Odd. The A-T website only lists up to Windows 7, but user reviews on Amazon indicate that people are using it on Windows 10. Thus, it should work in Windows 8 too. Maybe try it again if you're wanting to use it and see if it loads the driver through Windows Update. Also, check the volume levels and such in the mixer to make sure everything is ok.


----------

